# .htaccess



## crazy_chicken (22. November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe folgendes


```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.
RewriteRule ^(.*) http://www.%{HTTP_HOST}/$1 [R=301,L]
```

das leitet .domain auf http://www.domain.

Ich will gerne eine Subdomain einrichten, dies wird dann auch auf "www" weitergeleitet. 
Wie kann ich das vermeiden?

Kennt Ihr vielleicht auch eine gute Seite, wo .htaccess gut erklärt ist, bzw. tutorial?

Danke.


----------



## merzi86 (22. November 2013)

Soll die Subdomain die gleiche Seite anzeigen?

Wenn nein, dann lege im Apache die Subdomain an und leite sie zu einen anderen Verzeichnis weiter.


----------



## crazy_chicken (22. November 2013)

Hi, danke.

das habe ich jetzt gelöst.

Weiß denn jemand wieso sowas gar nicht klappt?


```
RewriteRule ^subdomain.domain.com/(.+).html$  http://www.domain.com/$1 [L]
```

Also ich will alle .html vom Subdomain weiterleiten.

Danke!

edit:
>Hatte im falschen Forum gepostet.
Dann bitte keine doppelten Threads, man kann das verschieben.


----------



## Tai2K (29. November 2013)

Hast du mal folgendes getestet:

```
RewriteEngine on 
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} subdomain.domain-a.de$ [NC] 
RewriteRule ^(.*) http://www.domain-a.de/$1 [R=301,L]
```

Ist eigentlich eine Domainweiterleitung (Original hier) die ich um die Subdomain erweitert habe.
Die häufigste Fehlerquelle bei Subdomainweiterleitungen ist meiner Erfahrung nach, dass die entsprechende Subdomain garnicht auf das Verzeichnis auflöst welches die entsprechene .htaccess enthält


----------

